# what kind of bees



## recyclingviking (Feb 1, 2007)

For christmas I got my hives I have them put together and starting to look for bees the book I am reading talks about differant kinds and I am thinking about one of the three. Midnight hybrid, Carniolan, or Russians just wanted to know what you all think about these or some suggestions.


----------



## valicia (Feb 16, 2006)

We have the russians and we like them very much.They produce alot of honey and they are tuff.They build up very fast in the spring.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Depending on where you are located, my usual recommendation is "local bees". Especially in the north, bees raised from survivor stocks are often your best bet if you're just starting out. Is there a beekeeping club near you? Find out where the local beeks get their bees. Good Luck!


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I second what indy said. 

You can buy what ever breed you like, they will re-queen and be mutts within the first year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We had Carniolan's three years latter they are a self bred hybred but still good hard working bees. 
We have SMR Carniolan's mostly and they are good hard working hygenic bees which still seem to be what they started out to be.
We also had New World Carniolan's and none atr true to to the strain today. We found they didn't seem to over winter well for us here in Michigan.
We also have Itialians. they seem to over winter well, work hard and the strain seems to be staying true. The gentilest bees we have and work many tines in just a tee shirt and jeans.
If I were to go with only one strain it would bee the SMR Carniolan ones though.

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm going to agree with Al about the Carnolians. Over the years we have had Italians, Russians and Carnolians (we currently have all 3). The Russians seem a bit hardier in many respects (Seem to build up faster in the spring) but are more susceptible to mites.

Mike


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

The Midnight strain was discontinued and presumably lost. Because they were a hybrid, breeding Midnights did not produce predictable results. Since Dadant never released the method of producing Midnights, I would be very careful from buying from anyone claiming to have "Midnight" bees.

I haven't tried Russians, but it seems like it is somewhat difficult at this point to locate full-blood Russian bees. They've been bred into different stocks with varied results. If you have a Russian breeder you trust and will stand behind his bees, I'd pick those over the Carniolans if you live in the North. 

I too agree with the above posts. If you can find a breeder you trust locally, that might give you the best luck. 

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I also forgot to mention Minnesota Hygenics. I got a 5 packages of those this past spring. So far they seem pretty good. One season isn't enough for me to make a definitive statementon them though.

Mike


----------

